# Youth Activities



## ww (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey All,

Looking for "Best Practices" among our Reformed Churches with regard to Youth Activities, Discipleship, Meetings. If you have some ideas or suggestions for events for Youth please feel free to share some with me as I will be Coordinating some events over the next several months. I appreciate your willingness to share your experiences with me as I grow in this service opportunity within my church.


----------



## he beholds (Jun 2, 2009)

When I was in high school, youth group was the only time I went to church. I doubt this is common for Reformed youth activites, but even still, I would be sure to have as many serious meetings as all fun ones. Or more. I wish that I would have learned more in youth group, though at the time I am sure I felt satisfied with mostly fun. 

If you have some kids interested in a small group, I would maybe do something like have them come to my house or the church or where ever to discuss this book:The Fallacy Detective. (Unless there is no Bible study for them, then I'd just do a Bible study.)

I did not know anything about logic in high school and would have enjoyed learning how to refute bad reasoning, esp. if I was headed to a state college.


----------

